
Oracle CEO Pushes Against DOD Amazon Contract in Dinner with Trump - bhouston
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-04/oracle-s-catz-is-said-to-raise-amazon-contract-fight-with-trump
======
wpasc
Wow this is interesting. If people/CEO's use personal access to Trump to
influence US Government contract bidding, that could really interfere with
bidding processes. Given his penchant for commentary, this could have farther
reaching consequences.

------
Bucephalus355
Oracle Cloud is a full cloud (SaaS, PaaS, and IaaS) that will eventually be at
feature parity with AWS, but lol they are not there now (e.g. weird things
like can’t switch the credit card you sign up for the trial with afterwards).

Either way, the contracting process should be opened up to bring out the best
in / motivate AWS as well as give the other cloud vendors a foot in the door
for later engagements.

That being said, my job is full-time AWS consulting and their cloud is awesome
/ I love it to death. Just wish GovCloud would have all the cool stuff in
Commercial Cloud.

~~~
kumarvvr
Off topic, I am a developer and want to get into a role where I can advise
companies on how to move their current systems or create new systems in the
cloud. To kickstart, are there any courses or ccertifications that I can go
through?

~~~
Bucephalus355
Check out www.acloud.guru. That’s the best site for learning AWS and the other
cloud services.

I’m not sure what your general sysadmin knowledge is as well, but that’s
something you’ll need to work on as well at some point.

As far as certs:

AWS Solution Architect Associate Cert

AWS Solution Architect Professional Cert

~~~
kumarvvr
Thanks a lot.

------
kumarvvr
Don't they have a sane bidding process?

Is a dinner with the president enough to get a direct order??

~~~
danso
The article says that the president has no direct role in the contracting
process.

~~~
Smoosh
The President has no direct role in building a wall on the Mexican border. But
I do believe he has some influence over the matter...

